# Rat "crawling" on bed and sprawling out?



## VeronicaJ3 (May 11, 2015)

So, last night, my pet rat was crawling all over my bed and sometimes stop and just spawl his whole body out and just lie there for a few minutes. Then he'll get up, clean himself, walk away and then do it again after a while. I'm not sure why, but I didn't really know how to google this, but all I know is that his whole body is flattened on the bed and he tends to crawl before doing so. I read that it might be because he's overheated or something. So I turned on the A/C since it was slightly warm and I put him in the sink with water in it trying to cool him down. He seemed to stop after doing so. So was this an overheated reason? Or is it something else?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If your room is over 83-84 degrees your rat might be overheating. When rats overheat they often drool, sometimes they dig down into anything they can dig into but if they just go limp and flat as a pancake, they are likely overheating.

Turning on the A/C and cooling down your rat was definitely a good idea if you were not sure.

It's pretty hot in my house now, and one rat is under her cabinet on the floor and both are pretty lethargic... no one is drooling or has pancaked yet, but I'm turning on the A/C before it gets any warmer.


----------



## VeronicaJ3 (May 11, 2015)

I haven't seen any other signs of overheating rather than them just going flat as a pancake. I guess I was smart enough to do what I did.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

And yes your were very smart and made an excellent call! Rats will recover almost instantly if you catch them in time, no harm done, but wait too long and they can actually die.


----------

